# No network adapters



## theletch1 (Jul 21, 2009)

I've recently had to reload the OS on my desktop.  A teenager and music downloads were involved... that's all I'm saying 'til I'm ready to let her out of the attic.  Everything went well with the reload except not being able to access the net with it.  I attempted to reload the network adapter drivers only to have an error message pop up that there were no network adapters on the computer.  I checked the hardware tab in the system and I have yellow question marks for the following:
ethernet controller
multimedia controller
pci simple communications controller
video controller (vga compatible)

Any ideas?  Is it a hardware problem?  Should I let Chelsea out of the attic?


----------



## dbell (Jul 21, 2009)

What is your OS version?  If you have the "dots" there your hardware is probably good, but the software for it is probably bad.  I'd try reloading the software...


----------



## Frostbite (Jul 22, 2009)

The yellow question marks typically means that drivers weren't loaded properly for the devices listed.  If you just reinstalled Windows and hoped it would install all your hardware, that's probably the problem.  It's pretty rare that Windows will have drivers pre-loaded for all your hardware.

What you'll probably end up having to do is go to the manufacturer's website and download drivers for all the missing hardware and run the install programs.  If you bought a pre-manufactured computer like a Dell or HP, it's basically one-stop shopping but if you pieced it together from choice parts or you've made any upgrades, you may have to hunt around a bit.


----------



## theletch1 (Jul 22, 2009)

It's an older Dell using windows xp home edition.  When I check the system tab it doesn't show any network adapters at all let alone drivers.  Since it isn't showing any adapters I can't figure out which manufacturer to go to and the dell site isn't any help at all so far.


----------



## Carol (Jul 22, 2009)

theletch1 said:


> It's an older Dell using windows xp home edition.  When I check the system tab it doesn't show any network adapters at all let alone drivers.  Since it isn't showing any adapters I can't figure out which manufacturer to go to and the dell site isn't any help at all so far.



You may be able able to determine the equipment on your computer by entering in the service tag on Dell.com


----------



## Frostbite (Jul 22, 2009)

Network adapter=ethernet controller

If you go to http://support.dell.com, click Drivers & Downloads, then choose to put in a Service Tag number, it should pull up all the drivers available for your model computer.  The Service Tag number is on a sticker that can show up in a few different places, depending on the model of the computer but it should be on it somewhere and will be 6 characters.

Pro Tip:  You'll want a flash drive or a CD burner to get the files on to your computer, after you download them on a computer with a working internet connection.


----------



## theletch1 (Jul 23, 2009)

Carol Kaur said:


> You may be able able to determine the equipment on your computer by entering in the service tag on Dell.com


 


Frostbite said:


> Network adapter=ethernet controller
> 
> If you go to http://support.dell.com, click Drivers & Downloads, then choose to put in a Service Tag number, it should pull up all the drivers available for your model computer. The Service Tag number is on a sticker that can show up in a few different places, depending on the model of the computer but it should be on it somewhere and will be 6 characters.
> 
> Pro Tip: You'll want a flash drive or a CD burner to get the files on to your computer, after you download them on a computer with a working internet connection.


 That did the trick folks.  Thank you all a ton.  I actually got more informative answers here than I did on a site dedicated to computer problems.


----------



## Frostbite (Jul 23, 2009)

Glad to help and glad it got sorted out.


----------

